# General > Recipes >  Meringues

## nutella

Does anyone have a good recipe for meringues as I am wanting to attempt to make my own?   :Smile:

----------


## caithness-chicky

3 egg whites
3oz caster sugar

beat egg whites with electric mixer (until you can turn the bowl upside down without it falling out!)
then add the sugar small amounts at a time but quickly so as to not over-beat

then spoon (or piping bag) mixture onto a tray lined with baking paper and put in oven at 150C for 1 hour and allow to cool down in the oven, preferably overnight

I've never had any problems with this recipe, good luck!

----------


## wickscorrie

i do 1egg white to 2 oz caster sugar and just mulitple up as needed, whisk egg white until soft peaks or turn it upside down and it doesna fall out, then whisk in the sugar again to a peak stage, then big spoonfuls onto tray which has been covered with greaseproof paper in oven which is on at 100C for a hour and then switch off and leave overnight, gives you lovely soft chewy centres the next day

----------


## taz94

i find that if u add a little sugar little by little as u are mixing with a electic mixer it works better and gives and better shine x

----------


## Allsorts

If you like chewy ones my mother in laws recipe makes lovely ones

3 egg whites
3 sugar
3 icing sugar

Whip egg whites till thick  - turn bowl upside down and they don't move.  Then slowly whisk in the sugars till stiff again then pop onto a greased tray how ever big you want them (I usually do them tablespoon size)

Cook at 110 for about an hr - if when you take the the tray out and you let it sit for a minute or two and you can lift of the meringue with no problem they are cooked....lovely and chewy every time I have done them

----------


## Dadie

I add a tsp of vinegar and a few grains of salt ...maybe about 1/2 a tsp to the egg whites.....and a bit of cream of tartar to the sugar if needed ..depends on the eggs and if hurrying it on....but def overnight cooling needed
unless doing microwave meringues....then its egg whites with as much icing sugar makes a rolling out mix (playdough texture) then place in marble sized balls on a plate with greaseproof paper 5 max on high for about 30-60 secs if to crumbly add 5 secs if brown on bottoms decrease by 10 at least!

----------

